# Hannity losing support for STANDING WITH A REPUBLICAN!



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Hannity been a good republican by standing with our future AL Senator Moore and now Volvo is pulling their ads! Such stupidity! Can anyone explain to me how a 30 year old guy dating a 16 year old is worse than supporting abortion which kill thousands each year? That's assuming he did it but he said he didn't and he didn't drop out so that says somthing too.

So far Vovo, Keurig, Realtor.com, DNA-testing service 23andMe, plus-size clothing company Eloquii, and vitamin company Nature's Bounty have pulled their ads! Hannity is being brought down by SUPPORTING A REPUBLICAN! It's a war against republicans! SO DISGUSTING to see this happening! We need to stand behind Hannity and Moore and save our Republican party by standing together! :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:

Volvo Pulls Its Ads From Hannity | TVNewser


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have read that 11 sponsors have indicated that they would be leaving. The left has been trying to take out Hannity for the past year +. I read some piece today, that indicated that Hannity may well make it through this and stay in his spot with the ongoing support of listeners.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Most of these companies have limosuine Liberal CEO's so they make like good little puppets and do what they're told for "the cause". 

Only real way to combat this is to stop using their goods and services. I strongly worded email can't hurt either.

The only thing that trumps their politics is money.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Why do these people wait 30 to 40 years to make accusations that can’t be proven, we now live in a country where if accused, your are guilty, what happened to due process? I can’t believe that the majority of people in this country are ok with this, unless it happens to them of course, how convenient to be able to advance a political agenda in this manner.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is always guilty in the court of PC/public opinion.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny how that legal bitch Gloria Allred is now in the act.

She gets involved in any high profile case against conservatives pro bono.

Just her involvement tells me the case is a sham.

As far as yearbook signing goes, I had a couple people sign mine other than friends.

She probably brought it in for him to sign seeing they knew each other and she knew his political position.

Just like autograph seekers for movie stars.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes, and in AL the age of consent is lower than in other parts of the nation so there is THAT TOO! Plus it don't matter about personal lives and accusations cause if he is guilty of something then he will go to court and end up in jail. That has not happened and that is why we STILL support our Republican candidate! These libtards are such snowflakes they are shocked a little blimp like this won't derail our next AL senator! And yea there is a reason why crimes have a limitation so even if they can't prove he didn't do it it don't matter since he can't be convicted of anything 40+ years ago. Nothing came out of it nor will it from a claim that is that god dang old! Such dumb libtards they tried to slander and get a dem in the AL senate seat but it won't happen, AL is not buying such disgusting practices like the libtards are doing! GO MOORE!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sean has been at it for a long time, and anytime that he grows weary of them, he can retire with $100 million in the bank. That amount is a guess on my part, but he will have the last laugh.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Has nothing to do with support for a republican and everything to do with seeming to say the 14 year old gave consent. If he did not mean to say that he should clean it up but many who heard him say he meant that the little girl agreed to it so no problem . 

He keeps supporting the pedophile . Moore himself said he never dated anyone with out the mothers permission . Who ask a womans mother if I can ask her out? Moore said he does not know victim number 5 yet he signed her yearbook. 

Hannity is not in trouble for supporting a republican rather supporting a liar and a pedophile. 

Many will say but Bill, Weiner - Bill Clinton was impeached and Weiner is in Jail. 

Both parties have perverts / sexually predators but Weiner has no defenders and Bill has few getting fewer every day. 

This type of sexual behavior is not tolerated in 2017 and you will see a lot of people in lots of industries loosing jobs and positions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Has nothing to do with support for a republican and everything to do with seeming to say the 14 year old gave consent. If he did not mean to say that he should clean it up but many who heard him say he meant that the little girl agreed to it so no problem .
> 
> He keeps supporting the pedophile . Moore himself said he never dated anyone with out the mothers permission . Who ask a womans mother if I can ask her out? Moore said he does not know victim number 5 yet he signed her yearbook.
> 
> ...


Your yearbook crap has been debunked. 
Nobody believes the 14 year old crap. 
16 and 18 year olds aren't in the pedophilia category.

Funny how those who think ramming penises into other men's rectums isn't perverse, and neither is lobbing off body parts because one feels like he is a member of the opposite sex can pretend to be morally indignant over a 32 year old man dating and kissing a legal aged girl.

I get it, though. I read the book. The left has no moral foundation but will use the other side's morals against them while building straw men. 
What? Did you think you'd trot over to a different thread and not be called out?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and no, @RJAMES, I do not say Bill or Anthony. I say Menendez. He isn't being tried in the court of public propaganda, but in court. 
Have any of you screamed for him to leave his position? He'll no! Different standards for the libtard.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Sic 'em @Denton. Youre sooo much more tactful than I am.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The swamp may win the battle, but they won’t win the war.....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Has nothing to do with support for a republican and everything to do with seeming to say the 14 year old gave consent.


Sir, you really (really) are one of the most clueless people I've come across lately.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> This type of sexual behavior is not tolerated in 2017 and you will see a lot of people in lots of industries loosing jobs and positions.


Another problem with your argument, *this didn't happen in 2017*. Times and taboo's change. So to make this sound like it was out of the ordinary in 1976 is simply duplicitous. Case in point, Harrison Ford and Carrie Fisher having an affair on the set of Star Wars in 1976. She was 19 and he was 33. Those ages sound familiar?



> In a new memoir, Fisher, 60, has revealed that they had a whirlwind three-month-long, drink-sozzled, drug-addled affair while filming the first Star Wars movie at Elstree studios in Hertforshire in 1976. She was an innocent of 19 and Ford a 33-year-old married father of two.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Another problem with your argument, *this didn't happen in 2017*. Times and taboo's change. So to make this sound like it was out of the ordinary in 1976 is simply duplicitous. Case in point, Harrison Ford and Carrie Fisher having an affair on the set of Star Wars in 1976. She was 19 and he was 33. Those ages sound familiar?


So a consensual affair by a 19 year old is the same as a 14 year old? Got it they are totally the same in your mind if not the law and the rest of society.

Also a little issue with it cannot be consensual even it the 14 year old is not screaming no as she cannot give consent.

You have any little girls in your family ? Do you let men in the community date them or just family?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Hannity has now called on Moore to explain himself or get out of the race.

Hannity is not now backing Moore . Hannity's Ultimatum for Roy Moore: Explain 'Inconsistencies' or Step Aside | Fox News Insider

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...plain-inconsistencies/?utm_term=.54945a343a09

Time to forget politics and tell folks that sexually abuse children, sexually harass people , commit sexual assault or rape no more.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Hannity has now called on Moore to explain himself or get out of the race.
> 
> Hannity is not now backing Moore . Hannity's Ultimatum for Roy Moore: Explain 'Inconsistencies' or Step Aside | Fox News Insider
> 
> ...


Bannon jumping ship too?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The left always tries to "take out" conservative media, as they can not have the truth being told to a public that wants to be informed. O'Reilly and Bolling are examples of the left's smearing conservative media. The left places no value on actual freedom of speech and are in fact traitors to the Republic.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RedLion said:


> The left always tries to "take out" conservative media, as they can not have the truth being told to a public that wants to be informed. O'Reilly and Bolling are examples of the left's smearing conservative media. The left places no value on actual freedom of speech and are in fact traitors to the Republic.


You need to get out of the house a little. Get some fresh air. 

Billy boy is a mess. How many women did he sexually assault again? How many millions did they pay in hush money?
Lol
I actually enjoyed Billy boy's show. I didn't always agree with him but found him entertaining.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Intriguing how easy it is for the left to believe in his guilt and not bill clintons isn't it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Intriguing how easy it is for the left to believe in his guilt and not bill clintons isn't it.


I think you might find many on both the left & right find Moore a pervert, just like many on both sides found Clinton to be a sleazeball.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Hannity has now called on Moore to explain himself or get out of the race.
> 
> Hannity is not now backing Moore . Hannity's Ultimatum for Roy Moore: Explain 'Inconsistencies' or Step Aside | Fox News Insider
> 
> ...


Hannity is responding to money. Not hard to figure.

Get it straight. He flat-out denied the 14 year old allegation.

Funny how the left is able to declare it is time to forget politics when it is politically advantageous for them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I think you might find many on both the left & right find Moore a pervert, just like many on both sides found Clinton to be a sleazeball.


Yeah, I'm sure "many" of the left found Clinton to be a sleazeball. That explains why he still enjoys overwhelming popularity.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> That explains why he still enjoys overwhelming popularity.


No I think that is because of folks similar to ones here, who overlook character flaws in public officials. Maybe also because during his administration there were no major wars and the economy was robust.

I do wish we could go back to the old days when the flaws in a politician were mostly kept secret. Seems many of our great leaders of the past had skeletons in their closets which would have kept them out of office if the public knew. This GOTCHA journalism of today is depressing. I wish I didn't know about Moore's penchant for children as his years of service could well have made him a great Senator. Now, if he makes it in, this cloud will hang over him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> No I think that is because of folks similar to ones here, who overlook character flaws in public officials. Maybe also because during his administration there were no major wars and the economy was robust.
> 
> I do wish we could go back to the old days when the flaws in a politician were mostly kept secret. Seems many of our great leaders of the past had skeletons in their closets which would have kept them out of office if the public knew. This GOTCHA journalism of today is depressing. I wish I didn't know about Moore's penchant for children as his years of service could well have made him a great Senator. Now, if he makes it in, this cloud will hang over him.


Even though the war against Christianity (Bosnia) gave the Gateway to Europe to the Muslims and the selling of nuclear technology and delivery systems to China for personal gain made the Asian dilemma what it is, today, means nothing to them.

Will the cloud hang over him? Of course, while the Establishment media magnifies Moore's poor dating choices, they'll continue to ignore or marginalize Establishment transgresses.

By the way, why call them "children?" Why not call them teenagers? A 16 year old can join the army with the parent's signature. In some states, a 14 year old can marry.
See how this transgression from decades ago is being magnified? It isn't as if he has joined Clinton and others on the Lolita Express.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> By the way, why call them "children?" Why not call them teenagers? A 16 year old can join the army with the parent's signature. In some states, a 14 year old can marry.


I don't let some political bureaucrat set my definitions. To me, a teenager is still a child... but obviously different than say an 8 year old. I call then children because I work with this age at church. Actually, I refer to them as kids. My wife & I had a bunch of them over Sunday evening for a bonfire & cookout over the coals. One minute you think, man that one is sure mature, then the next minute you see the child in them.

I am protective by nature and would die for these kids... as most everyone here would too. Regardless of any law or what any "parent" might say, I would not allow a man in his 30s to cozy up next to one of my kids while under my supervision.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Hannity is not a republican... He is a conservative

please post a link to show hannity SAYING it was consensual....

PLEASE that the PAPER went after this women to talk her into talking.... wonder how they got her to talk $$$$$$$

Give me enough money and I might talk about the time Mish and slippy tried to give me drugs


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Give me enough money and I might talk about the time Mish and slippy tried to give me drugs


I've had my eye on those two for a while now. You may have just given me what I needed for a perma ban!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I don't let some political bureaucrat set my definitions. To me, a teenager is still a child... but obviously different than say an 8 year old. I call then children because I work with this age at church. Actually, I refer to them as kids. My wife & I had a bunch of them over Sunday evening for a bonfire & cookout over the coals. One minute you think, man that one is sure mature, then the next minute you see the child in them.
> 
> I am protective by nature and would die for these kids... as most everyone here would too. Regardless of any law or what any "parent" might say, I would not allow a man in his 30s to cozy up next to one of my kids while under my supervision.


Pardon my horrible memory, but do you vote Democrat?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Pardon my horrible memory, but do you vote Democrat?


I vote. I vote because of the sacrifices made by so many to give me that right. I vote for the best person and not by any label that those in power wish for you to believe in. I held my nose & voted for Trump as IMO he stunk less than Clinton... but then who the hell could be worse than her.

Please my friend, don't try to put a label on me. If you must, just call me an American that believes fervently in the Constitution and in Jesus Christ, my Savior.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I vote. I vote because of the sacrifices made by so many to give me that right. I vote for the best person and not by any label that those in power wish for you to believe in. I held my nose & voted for Trump as IMO he stunk less than Clinton... but then who the hell could be worse than her.
> 
> Please my friend, don't try to put a label on me. If you must, just call me an American that believe in the Constitution.


I'm with you on Trump. I have to say I am surprised he is actually trying to fulfill his promises.

For some reason, I thought you are a Democrat. The question was going to be, how can you support a party that caters to all sorts of groups that are dead set against Godliness and for all sorts of perversion. I'm not talking about dating and kissing a 14 year old and a 16 year old.

I find the outrage over this to be hypocritical, as the same ones who are pushing for outrage are also pushing for much, much worse, and they are also pushing for the silencing of people who are against it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mish said:


> You need to get out of the house a little. Get some fresh air.
> 
> Billy boy is a mess. How many women did he sexually assault again? How many millions did they pay in hush money?
> Lol
> ...


I was being a little over the top as I know a few democrats left, that are actually decent people. I do not know if O'Reilly actually assaulted anyone, harass, probably. I do think that Bolling was likely innocent, as you notice how quiet everything is around him since he left and initiated a 50 million lawsuit?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Honestly I tend to think the hew and cry if often a bunch of hooey.
Cosby - ok dozens came out.
Bill Clinton - well there was physical evidence.
Weinstein - what are they up to 300?
Moore? How many - 3? He denies. Its 30-40 years ago?
No one complained until he's almost a US Senator? You
don't smell a smear campaign by a hater? I do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> So a consensual affair by a 19 year old is the same as a 14 year old? Got it they are totally the same in your mind if not the law and the rest of society.
> 
> Also a little issue with it cannot be consensual even it the 14 year old is not screaming no as she cannot give consent.
> 
> You have any little girls in your family ? Do you let men in the community date them or just family?


Again, I will explain this slooooooow since, apparently, that is what you need to understand- Moore has denied the 14 year old story. Did it happen? We don't know. We will never know. If it did happen and can be proven (which it never can short of a confession by Moore) he should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

So by your argument, if some underage girl accuses you of touching her with zero proof we should just assume you are a pedophile? If you do touch an underage girl I truly hope she reports it immediately so proof can be gathered and you can be prosecuted.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This coming out from under a rock 20 years later crap is baseless and only destructive. If the reality of an alleged transgression was relevant, one would (should) have spoken up at a time to make it relevant. Today, it is only gossip fodder being misused as political propaganda. Stop it!


----------

